# GKA Twitter feed



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Following a few requests from the more 'twitter-savvy' of us, I have created a Twitter account about Portishead Radio/GKA. Plenty of photographs and links to videos about the station, some of which are not (yet) on the website.

The link is @portisheadgka and it is planned to be updated regularly.

There is also a GKA Facebook group but this is restricted to ex-staff and their families only.

Embracing social media at last....

Larry +


----------

